# places in canada with a british culture



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

does anyone know of good places in canada that has a british culture. i have to make sure im very PC on this post or some people will get bent out of shape. it doesnt matter what color people are or what language they speak, as long as its a british culture based town. 

cheerio:clap2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

brettie vedder said:


> does anyone know of good places in canada that has a british culture. i have to make sure im very PC on this post or some people will get bent out of shape. it doesnt matter what color people are or what language they speak, as long as its a british culture based town.
> 
> cheerio:clap2:


Yes you do require to be politically correct on this site. We have members from a multitude of countries who may well be/probably are insulted by your racist remarks on your other thread. 
FYI, there are probably no longer any British culture based towns in Canada and if there are that will no doubt change through time.
If I detect any further racist type comments from you I will close the thread and ban you from the site.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes you do require to be politically correct on this site. We have members from a multitude of countries who may well be/probably are insulted by your racist remarks on your other thread.
> FYI, there are probably no longer any British culture based towns in Canada and if there are that will no doubt change through time.
> If I detect any further racist type comments from you I will close the thread and ban you from the site.


i tried to be PC on this post and you are still trying to make me look bad. i think you are taking your moderator power trip a little too far. and for the record, im not racist. the better way to describe me is stubborn. i want to be surrounded by people just like me, regardless of color, race, language, etc.... we naturally flock to people like ourselves. i think you just misinterpreted my post and are quick to shoot off the racist gun


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The matter is closed as of now but no more racist type comments, okay.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

as long as its a british culture based town.

How would you describe such an entity?


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> as long as its a british culture based town.
> 
> How would you describe such an entity?


i saw a show before called the thirsty traveler. he was in halifax, nova scotia and the area he was in was british/irish in culture. they had irish pubs, irish music, british food and most of the people were british and irish living there. it was a big fishing village and it looked like a really tight close knit group. i love it here in ireland, but sadly the economy is very bad. i cannot find any work and my wife has been here and england all her life. i just thought it would be nice to live in a place like that so she never really feels far from home. we would still get out and mingle with the other people around, but you know yourself, being around your own kind makes the transition much smoother and settling in becomes easier


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Auld Yin,

Lets consider this a troll and get on with the normal course of business which is help people who are genuinely looking for help. I believe this senseless discussion with Brettie would only lead to your energy spent on futile matters whereas other, more normal people could benefit from your experience and advice.

"Let bygones be bygones"


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Auld Yin,
> 
> Lets consider this a troll and get on with the normal course of business which is help people who are genuinely looking for help. I believe this senseless discussion with Brettie would only lead to your energy spent on futile matters whereas other, more normal people could benefit from your experience and advice.
> 
> ...


I agree, but state that my previous thread/question was an attempt to find out what he considers British culture. IMO, it doesn't exist in Canada and want to help him him understand this. There are semblances of it around but even those are quickly disappearing. 
As far as I'm concerned it's finished as long as he doesn't enter the same realm again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

brettie vedder said:


> i saw a show before called the thirsty traveler. he was in halifax, nova scotia and the area he was in was british/irish in culture. they had irish pubs, irish music, british food and most of the people were british and irish living there. it was a big fishing village and it looked like a really tight close knit group. i love it here in ireland, but sadly the economy is very bad. i cannot find any work and my wife has been here and england all her life. i just thought it would be nice to live in a place like that so she never really feels far from home. we would still get out and mingle with the other people around, but you know yourself, being around your own kind makes the transition much smoother and settling in becomes easier


Okay, I've seen all the Thirsty Traveler shows. Please don't forget such shows are often staged. There is probably more UK culture in the Maritimes than in other parts but it is in pockets of the area, mainly rural and also disappearing. Nova Scotia has, however, severe winters and I think you previously stated you wanted to avoid that and were looking at BC.
I agree that living with those of similar background can make assimilation easier, but can you go to bed tonight and wake up tomorrow morning with other ethnic peoples moving in on either side of you. It can change very quickly here.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't get this brettie guy who wants to go to Canada to live and work in a British culture. Shouldn't you be going to Canada to sample the Canadian life. If you want british culture then move to England instead.

Trust me your going to Vancouver, BC then there's no doubt your going to encounter a lot of different races out there especially chinese people. As Auld Yin mention if your going to BC then you should go to a town as rural as possible and I guess you won't have anyone bothering you if thats the case.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> I don't get this brettie guy who wants to go to Canada to live and work in a British culture. Shouldn't you be going to Canada to sample the Canadian life. If you want british culture then move to England instead.
> 
> Trust me your going to Vancouver, BC then there's no doubt your going to encounter a lot of different races out there especially chinese people. As Auld Yin mention if your going to BC then you should go to a town as rural as possible and I guess you won't have anyone bothering you if thats the case.


if you read the above, you would know the answer to that. and i lived in america for 27 years, so im well used to hanging with other races. how many times can i clarify that? if you think i would move to canada to live like a brit you are wrong. i always embrace the culture of the place i move to. its for my wife who has never been away from ireland/britain. i thought it would be nice for her to be around it. i think for now on you should just mind your own business. moderator, can you tell him not to talk to me in a condescending manor? thanks


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

For someone from Ireland/US you sure have top notch grammar. ha. Please dont mind my "manor", Im just a Canadian living in a non British/American/Irish environment.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> For someone from Ireland/US you sure have top notch grammar. ha. Please dont mind my "manor", Im just a Canadian living in a non British/American/Irish environment.


actually i noticed that i spelled manner wrong after i posted it. it was midnight and i was tired. but how did i know you would comment on a typo? oh thats right, because you are ridiculous. im un-trollable by the way, so its not going to work. 

i find it amusing that the moderator isnt saying anything to you about being out of line on here. but i guess its more double standards. this is a biased forum!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

brettie vedder said:


> actually i noticed that i spelled manner wrong after i posted it. it was midnight and i was tired. but how did i know you would comment on a typo? oh thats right, because you are ridiculous. im un-trollable by the way, so its not going to work.
> 
> i find it amusing that the moderator isnt saying anything to you about being out of line on here. but i guess its more double standards. this is a biased forum!


Bad English/grammar/spelling/punctuation are unfortunately extremely common on forums of all types. If I commented on such errors it would be a full-time job. You need to develop a thick skin if you're going to continue posting.
I do not subscribe to such criticisms but it is not serious enough to issue a reprimand.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Bad English/grammar/spelling/punctuation are unfortunately extremely common on forums of all types. If I commented on such errors it would be a full-time job. You need to develop a thick skin if you're going to continue posting.
> I do not subscribe to such criticisms but it is not serious enough to issue a reprimand.


it looks like special treatment to me. i think this forum is racist


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

brettie vedder said:


> it looks like special treatment to me. i think this forum is racist



Now I'm laughing.


----------



## brettie vedder (Jul 26, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Now I'm laughing.


its not nice to laugh at people when they are down


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

And why are you down? Nothing I said, I hope. If so that was not my intention.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe he just realized (or is slowly realizing) that it will be tough to find a vacuum in Canada where Irish/American/British culture exists but thats its engrained in the fabric of society ...a sort of mix so to say....that may be a cause for his/their situation...but that my opinion and is not intended to hurt/offend anyone.


----------

